# Applets im IE



## deusful (11. Sep 2004)

hi, 

hab ein paar applets entwickelt und möchte mir diese nun im IE anschauen. hab allerdings service pack 2 installiert und es kommt immer diese nervige infozeile, in der ich das applet erst freigeben muss. kennt jemand die sicherheitseinstellungen, die vornehmen muss, damit keine meldung mehr kommt? hab schon das scripting für Applets deaktiviert, was jedoch nichts gebracht hat. kann  man diese infozeile vielleicht sogar so konfigurieren, dass sie gar nicht mehr kommt, meine sicherheitseinstellungen jedoch vielleicht vorhanden bleiben?

(ich weiß, dass ist ein java forum, ich wollt mich aber nicht wegen dieser einen frage in einem neuem forum anmelden)


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Sep 2004)

Du bist mit Deiner Frage hier schon im richtigen Forum, schließlich geht es ja auch um Java.
Allerdings habe ich das SP2 noch nicht installiert und kann darauf (noch) keine Antwort geben. ???:L 
Ich finde, da übertreibt MS mit seinen Sicherheitspatches ein wenig. Java wird eingeschränkt und die gefährlichere Konkurrenz (ActiveX) wird wohl möglich noch aktiviert... :x 
Im Zweifelsfall wechselst Du einfach den Browser. Schau Dir mal Opera oder Mozilla/Firefox an.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (13. Sep 2004)

Verschoben: Java-Applets


----------

